# Looking for a good edition of The Silmarillion to buy; suggestions?



## dave cormier (Feb 14, 2004)

Hello, 

I'm sort of a new member here, going from lurking to posting a bit more. I'm a relatively new fan of Tolkien, and have read LOTR and The Hobbit repeatedly. Later, when I finally settled on a "permanent" version of the two books to own, I wanted to spend a little more, and have something that would last for decades. I bought the slipcase hardcovers (red and green) that run 75.00 and 35.00 respectively, and am very happy with my desicion. I wanted to avoid dustjackets if possible, and the slipcase HCs are very durable and gorgeous.

My question is, I'm looking for a similar version of the Silmarillion to buy. Is there one that will come close to matching the books I already own? Does anyone know anything about the different versions of the Silmarillion, and what's still in print?

Thank you for any help, I would appreciate it.

Dave


----------



## Elessar II (Feb 14, 2004)

You might want to try amazon or half.com. You can get some good stuff there brand new or used but in mint condition. You might even want to check ebay as a last resort.


----------



## Inderjit S (Feb 14, 2004)

Try www.tolkien.co.uk or Amazon, E-bay etc.


----------



## Garwen (Feb 14, 2004)

*Silmarillion books*

I have a copy of The Silmarilloin published by Houghton Mifflin I dont think that its what your looking for but there are some really great paintings by Ted Nasmith. They give you an idea of what these people and places might look like.


----------



## Grond (Feb 14, 2004)

dave cormier said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm sort of a new member here, going from lurking to posting a bit more. I'm a relatively new fan of Tolkien, and have read LOTR and The Hobbit repeatedly. Later, when I finally settled on a "permanent" version of the two books to own, I wanted to spend a little more, and have something that would last for decades. I bought the slipcase hardcovers (red and green) that run 75.00 and 35.00 respectively, and am very happy with my desicion. I wanted to avoid dustjackets if possible, and the slipcase HCs are very durable and gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Here's the one I bought. http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0007136609/ref=pd_sr_ec_ir_aps/026-7019927-8982851 
It isn't that terribly expensive (but it ain't cheap either). Shipping from England takes about 5 to 6 days.Total cost was around $150.00, but it's worth it. I've also attached a photo of a portion of my library. The five black leather books in slip covers are the complete Lord of the Rings, the Silmarillion, The HoME Volumes 1, 2 & 3 (these include all 12 books of HoME).


----------



## dave cormier (Feb 16, 2004)

Thank all of you for the help, especially you Grond. I checked out the link, and I think the black slipcase would go nicely with my collection. Of course, it hurts knowing there was a matching set of FIVE...but that's the way the cookie crumbles I suppose...

I also saw the jpeg of Grond's collection, which is very nice. The Hobbit in green you have is the one I bought. My LOTR is one book, in red, with a slipcase. I'll check around the web, and see if there's anything out there more fitting. If not, I'll end up getting that version of the Silmarillion eventually.

Thanks!
Dave



Grond said:


> Here's the one I bought. http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0007136609/ref=pd_sr_ec_ir_aps/026-7019927-8982851
> It isn't that terribly expensive (but it ain't cheap either). Shipping from England takes about 5 to 6 days.Total cost was around $150.00, but it's worth it. I've also attached a photo of a portion of my library. The five black leather books in slip covers are the complete Lord of the Rings, the Silmarillion, The HoME Volumes 1, 2 & 3 (these include all 12 books of HoME).


----------



## Snaga (Feb 16, 2004)

My version is silver hardback, in a matching box, which also includes a CD of Christopher Tolkien reading the Of Beren and Luthien, and fold out map of Beleriand.

The book itself is nice, rather than spectacular. It doesn't have a dust jacket, so it meets your criteria. But its not very expensive, and the extras make it definitely worth getting.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0007123310/qid=1076976985/sr=1-6/ref=sr_1_11_6/026-4124140-7948446

There appear to be more choices of editions in the UK, than the US, for some reason.


----------



## Brent (Feb 18, 2004)

If you're a book buyer in general try
http://www.foliosoc.co.uk/offers/
for $9.95 you can pick up TLOTR, HOB, SIL all matching, all Hardback (instead of paying $232.
Folio do some excellent books


----------

